# Good Eats For IBS April Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

This month's free recipe is Poached Salmon With Spinach In A Leek-Scented Broth.We've added a new feature to our website called, Red Light, Green Light. This quick visual reference, based on universal traffic light symbols, indicates how ibs-safe each recipe is. Look at the bottom of each recipe to see its rating. Ingredients in the recipes are alphabetized in our Red Light, Green Light chart, which will be added to each month.


----------

